# need help hatching stick insects



## jtorossian (Oct 25, 2008)

i herd there are many ways to hatch stick insects i dont know any i need help hatching them does anybody know a way?


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

hi it depends on what stickies they are!:blush:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/98185-sticky-eggs.html


----------



## jtorossian (Oct 25, 2008)

i have macleays spectre stick insects which can take up to 3 years to hatch thats why i want to hatch them i dont want to wait i dont like waiting lol.


----------



## jtorossian (Oct 25, 2008)

are they to buy or to give cause i want the stick insect eggs.


----------



## jas1972 (Sep 27, 2008)

jtorossian said:


> are they to buy or to give cause i want the stick insect eggs.


 Macleays dont take 3 years to hatch,i dont know where you got that from Maybe 6 months max but generally 3-4 months depending on condition.


----------



## jtorossian (Oct 25, 2008)

*actually your wrong*

i ahve googled it and if you want oto prove me wrong google it yourself
thats how i found out unless there lying.




from josh


----------



## jtorossian (Oct 25, 2008)

*maybe your rite*

well i live in melbourne so tell me how long it will take to hatch then.






from josh


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Dont take everything google says to heart hun : victory:

Not sure what being in Melbourne has to do with it other than it being warm but ok :lol2:

I hatch my sticky eggs by lining a cricket tub with foil, putting damp kitchen roll on top of that and placing the eggs on top (dont forget the lid-thats not a mistake ill ever make again :lol2::blush. Just keep them somewhere warm (not too warm mind) and spray them to make sure they dont dry out and theyll be fine : victory:
I always use this method and depending on species, they tend to hatch within 2-5 months : victory:


----------

